# Matériel du Navire: l'equipage ("vesles")



## gongbruyant

Bonjour tout le monde,

   Dans l'inventaire de l'équipement d'un certain "navire", un des premières choses mentionnées était que (je pense) ce bateau était bon du corps et des voiles.
    Le mot dont je m'enquiers est "vesles". 
  Original = "bon de corps et vesles".
  Ma présomption est-elle correcte, que "vesles" est identiques au voiles?
   J'apprécierais votre aide.

   - gongbruyant.


----------



## Sylva

Salut Gongbruyant,

Très intéressante la discussion précédente sur "jouste" - j'ai suivi avec quelques heures de retard. 

Pour "vesles": voici un extrait de Rabelais, _Le Quart-Livre (Pantagruel)_, décrivant apparemment une tempête, qui confirme votre supposition: 

tiré de : http://un2sg4.unige.ch/athena/rabelais/rab_quar.html

"Ceste vague nous emportera Dieu servateur. O mes amys un peu de vinaigre. Ie tressue de grand ahan. Zalas les *vesles* sont rompues, le Prodenou est en pièces, les Cosses esclattent, l'arbre du hault de la guatte plonge en mer: la carène est au Soleil, nos Gumènes sont presque tous rouptz. Zalas, Zalas, où sont nos boulingues? Tout est frelore bigoth. Nostre trinquet est avau l'eau Zalas à qui appartiendra ce briz? Amis prestez moy icy darrière une de ces rambades. Enfans, vostre Landrivel est tombé. Helas ne abandonnez lorgeau, ne aussi le Tirados. Ie oy Laigneuillot fremir. Est il cassé? Pour dieu saulvons la brague, du fernel ne vous souciez".


----------



## Agnès E.

Voici un site où vous trouverez des dictionnaires de français ancien. J'espère que ceci pourra vous aider.


----------



## xav

C'est bien "voiles". Latin "vela", avec un de ces "s" pseudo-étymologiques dont le XVIè siècle raffolait.

Pour le titre de ce "fil" - parlons-nous de l'équipement (l'armement) ou de l'équipage ?


----------



## gongbruyant

Bonjour tout le monde,

 Merci SYLVIA, AGNÈS et XAV de votre réponses. 

 Pardon que j'aie pris beaucoup de jours de répondre.


 Sylvia:
   Merci de votre intérêt pour l'autre discussion sur "jouste". Le texte que vous donné soutient l'idée que "vesles" a la même signification que "voiles". Quelques autres textes soutiennent également cette vue.
    e.g. (au sujet du voyage d'un navire qui avait tourné vers le sud ...)
  "... pour quoy, jaçoit qu'aller là fust tourner le dos à l'Inde orientalle, nécessité cy fit tourner les vesles; et le cinq Janvier découvrirent une grande terre... "

   Agnès: 
   Le site web que vous avez donné est très intéressant -  j'ai passé une certaine heure regardant tous les liens, et je suis sûr que je passerai beaucoup plus le temps les étudiant, à l'avenir. Grand merci! 

   xav:

  Merci pour le conseil du Latin. Maintenant je puis également voir le raccordement de mon dictionnaire latin. Il n'a pas le mot "VELA" mais il a

   VELAMEN, VELAMINIS: N      3 2 N       \veil, covering;

    Concernant la question plus tôt  "parlons-nous de l'équipement (l'armement) ou de l'équipage?"  (en ce sujet-fils):

  En effet, nous parlons des tous les deux, par la suite. L'inventaire inclut beaucoup de détails au sujet de l'équipage, tel que leurs noms, de leurs professions, leur statut social. 
   Il contient également des détails au sujet d'équipement physique et des dispositions générales, y compris la nourriture....


   Aussi, xav, voient svp mon autre réponse à la question que vous avez posée sur l'autre discussion, "jouste".


   Tout le monde, je voudrais savoir vos pensées sur le passage ci-dessus. Ce mot "jaçoit" cette phrase "jaçoit qu'aller là" -- je devine qu'il signifie "although" en anglais. Un dictionnaire des anciens mots a:

     Jaçoit. adv. Combien que. Jaçoit que vous soyez, &c. Il est vieux. 
   ( from ww butineur.com /dictionnaire_.php )

    Cependant, je vois que dans une traduction des écritures de John Calvin en 1599 par Henry Beveridge qu'il il traduit "jaçoit" en tant que "although".

    Alors, cette phrase, 
	"...pour quoy, jaçoit qu'aller là fust tourner le dos à l'Inde orientalle, nécessité cy fit tourner les vesles; et le cinq Janvier découvrirent une grande terre..."

   pourrait-elle être traduit ainsi? 

   ".. [for such reason], although they were to go there, they turned their backs on the East Indes, necessity making them turn the sails; and on the 5th January they discovered a great land... "

    De plus, ce mot, "cy", je ne sais pas ce que signifie il - je suppose que c'est une variation de "ce". 

    Tout le monde, votre aide est appréciée, merci. 

   gongbruyant.


----------



## gongbruyant

Bonjour tout le monde,

  Plus au sujet de "vesles":
  Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider avec cette phrase?

    Énuméré dans le inventaire du navire, apparemment afin du remplacement ou "des actions supplémentaires" il y avait:

    "... six cens aulnes tant de coutommine double que simple, toille escrue que noyale  (?royale) pour la rechange des vesles" 


    Il est difficile comprendre l'expression "aulnes tant de coutommine double que simple".
    Je présume que le "toille" se rapporte à "toile" (ang. = "canvas"). 
   Est il possible que "escrue" se rapporte à "écru" (wordreference.com: écru (textile) adj = "raw")? Mais ce mot "noyale" (ou "royale" -- quelqu'un l'a considéré comme une faute d'impression de cela), il est difficile que je voie sa signification.

      J'apprécierais vos suggestions et conseil.

     merci encore,,,

    gongbruyant.


----------



## Agnès E.

En français moderne, je traduirais cette phrase ainsi :

six cents aunes de coutommine [? un tissu ?] double et autant de coutommine simple [je pense que ceci se rapporte au tissage : avec un ou deux fils, comme dans le cashemire double et le cashemire simple], toile écrue [= presque blanche, d'un blanc un peu crème] que... servant de voiles de rechange.

Noyal est une petite ville de Bretagne (près de Rennes). Serait-il possible que la toile écrue pour faire des voiles de rechange puisse provenir de là ? Noyale serait donc un adjectif signifiant : toile fabriquée à Noyal.

http://www.google.fr/search?q=noyal&hl=fr&hs=pEM&lr=&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:fr-FRfficial_s&start=10&sa=N


----------



## xav

> Ce mot "jaçoit" cette phrase "jaçoit qu'aller là" -- je devine qu'il signifie "although" en anglais. Un dictionnaire des anciens mots a:
> 
> Jaçoit. adv. Combien que. Jaçoit que vous soyez, &c. Il est vieux.
> ( from ww butineur.com /dictionnaire_.php )
> 
> Cependant, je vois que dans une traduction des écritures de John Calvin en 1599 par Henry Beveridge qu'il il traduit "jaçoit" en tant que "although".
> 
> Alors, cette phrase,
> "...pour quoy, jaçoit qu'aller là fust tourner le dos à l'Inde orientalle, nécessité cy fit tourner les vesles; et le cinq Janvier découvrirent une grande terre..."
> 
> pourrait-elle être traduit ainsi?
> 
> ".. [for such reason], although they were to go there, they turned their backs on the East Indes, necessity making them turn the sails; and on the 5th January they discovered a great land... "



"combien que" in old French means "bien que" = "although"
"...bien que prendre cette direction signifiât tourner le dos aux Indes orientales, la nécessité les obligea à tourner les voiles..."



> De plus, ce mot, "cy", je ne sais pas ce que signifie il - je suppose que c'est une variation de "ce".


cy = ci = ici = here. 

On tombstones, we had "cy-gist" = "ci-gît" = "hic jacet" + name and family name, dates etc.


----------



## gongbruyant

Merci tellement, de nouveau, Agnes et xav, de votre aide.

   Je ferai quelques remarques au sujet de ces messages ci-dessus séparément, parce qu'ils se réfèrent à deux messages originaux séparés:



			
				Agnès E. said:
			
		

> En français moderne, je traduirais cette phrase ainsi :
> 
> six cents aunes de coutommine [? un tissu ?] double et autant de coutommine simple [je pense que ceci se rapporte au tissage : avec un ou deux fils, comme dans le cashemire double et le cashemire simple], toile écrue [= presque blanche, d'un blanc un peu crème] que... servant de voiles de rechange.
> 
> Noyal est une petite ville de Bretagne (près de Rennes). Serait-il possible que la toile écrue pour faire des voiles de rechange puisse provenir de là ? Noyale serait donc un adjectif signifiant : toile fabriquée à Noyal.




 J'ai constaté que "l'aune" est une mesure égale à "trois pieds, huit pouces" dans ces périodes archaïques. Je ne sais pas s'il a un équivalent moderne.

  Ce mot "coutommine" a continué à me mystifier pendant beaucoup d'heures...   un dictionnaire a: 
  "COUTûRE, s. f. [2e lon. 3ee muet.] 1°. Assemblage de deux chôses, par le moyen de l'aiguille ou de l'alène, avec du fil, de la soie, etc. Faire une coutûre."
   Ceci semble conformé à votre notion du tissage, Agnès. 
   Mais ces deux genèses spéculatives semblent tout à fait différentes. 

 "toile écrue [= presque blanche, d'un blanc un peu crème]" 
  Agnes, voulez-vous dire que "toile écrue" signifie réellement la couleur, ou ou simplement un tissu qui a cette couleur?
  La suggestion sur "Noyale" est peut-être une percée.
  Je rechercherai que plus, et vois ce que je puis trouver.
  D'autre part, le mot "royale", a-t-il pu signifier un matériel particulier de tissu (mais le manuscrit original était "noyale")?


  Merci beaucoup.


----------



## gongbruyant

xav said:
			
		

> cy = ci = ici = here.
> 
> On tombstones, we had "cy-gist" = "ci-gît" = "hic jacet" + name and family name, dates etc.



  Merci, si simple comme cela, au sujet de "cy". 

  En notant maintenant un autre mot de l'incertitude pour moi, pourriez vous m'aider avec "fust"?

   "...pour quoy, jaçoit qu'aller là fust tourner le dos à l'Inde orientalle, nécessité cy fit tourner les vesles; et le cinq Janvier découvrirent une grande terre..." 

     Sur le regarder d'abord, j'ai présumé que "fust" est une vieille forme de la conjugaison de "faire" ou "être". Mais après recherche de divers dictionnaires, je n'ai pas vu un exemple de cela. 
     Mais je note que "fuste" a cette signification nautique:
    "FUSTE. n. f. T. de Marine. Il s'est dit d'une Sorte de bâtiment long et de bas bord qui se manoeuvrait à voiles et à rames. "
     (Dictionnaire de L'Académie française, 8th Edition (1932-5)) 
    Et, 100 ans plus tôt, 
     "FUSTE. s. f. T. de Marine. Sorte de bâtiment long et de bas bord, qui va à voiles et à rames. Une fuste légère. Il est vieux"
      (Dictionnaire de L'Académie française, 6th Edition (1832-5))

      Dans le contexte de la phrase, il ne semble pas qu'il signifie tel chose, mais il est intéressant de voire, dans cette définition, l'association avec des voiles.
      Pourriez vous m'éclairer avec une meilleure compréhension de "fust" dans ledit contexte?

      Merci 


    - gongbruyant.


----------



## Agnès E.

gongbruyant said:
			
		

> J'ai constaté que "l'aune" est une mesure égale à "trois pieds, huit pouces" dans ces périodes archaïques. Je ne sais pas s'il a un équivalent moderne.
> 
> Ce mot "coutommine" a continué à me mystifier pendant beaucoup d'heures... un dictionnaire a:
> "COUTûRE, s. f. [2e lon. 3ee muet.] 1°. Assemblage de deux chôses, par le moyen de l'aiguille ou de l'alène, avec du fil, de la soie, etc. Faire une coutûre."
> Ceci semble conformé à votre notion du tissage, Agnès.
> Mais ces deux genèses spéculatives semblent tout à fait différentes.
> 
> "toile écrue [= presque blanche, d'un blanc un peu crème]"
> Agnes, voulez-vous dire que "toile écrue" signifie réellement la couleur, ou ou simplement un tissu qui a cette couleur?
> La suggestion sur "Noyale" est peut-être une percée.
> Je rechercherai que plus, et vois ce que je puis trouver.
> D'autre part, le mot "royale", a-t-il pu signifier un matériel particulier de tissu (mais le manuscrit original était "noyale")?


 
Voici ce que j'ai trouvé pour l'aune :


> *L’aune* : elle était utilisée surtout pour mesurer les étoffes.
> L’aune de Paris : 1 m 1884 (soit 3 pieds 8 pouces)
> L’aune de Bordeaux : 1 m 4561
> L’aune de Troyes : 0 m 812...


 
Je ne vois aucun rapport entre coutommine et couture...  A mon avis, il s'agit d'une sorte de toile utilisée pour la voilure et disparue aujourd'hui.

La toile est un tissu épais et solide ; on parle de toile de tente ou de toile à matelas, par exemple. Voici un exemple de toile écrue (la portion de droite). 

Ni royale ni noyale ne sont a priori des tissus particuliers. Si le manuscrit comporte noyale, ce doit être le bon mot. Peut-être pourriez-vous vous adresser à la mairie de cette ville pour savoir si l'on y a jadis fabriqué des toiles de voilure ?


----------



## zonbette

"Pourriez vous m'éclairer avec une meilleure compréhension de "fust" dans ledit contexte? "
Merci 

Bonjour,

La forme "st" anglaise s'est transformée en accent circonflexe ^ pour les mots courants en français. On retrouve la trace du "s" dans les mots français de même origine mais d'usage moins courant:

_forest (ang.) : la forêt (franc) la déforestation_

L'hypothèse de la forme passé simple du verbe être (fût) est donc très plausible.


----------



## Agnès E.

En réalité, c'est le *s latin* qui a disparu.

_Forêt_ vient du latin _forestus_.
_Honnête_ vient du latin _honestus_.
_Hôpital_ vient du latin _hospitalis_.

En anglais, ce _s_ est demeuré.

_Fût_ est le subjonctif, non le passé simple qui est _fut_. Néanmoins, l'explication demeure valide, car l'orthographe française n'a été fixée que tard.


----------



## gongbruyant

Merci pour votre conseil, Zonbette et Agnès. 

    Je pense qu'il est vrai que beaucoup de mots anglais peuvent être tracés à l'année 1200 et plus tôt... (directement du Latin). Cependant, quand la tâche est de traduire le français médiéval, le point que le s a disparu est très utile. 

   Voici encore plus de mots liés à l'équipement des navires.

    "deux ancres pardessus ceux d'ordinaire, pesant l'un cinq cens, l'autre trois cens, et deux cables de hauzière".

    Puis je demander:  "quel est "hauzière"? 

    Aussi, j'ai appris que les "pesants" peuvent signifier quelque chose d'équivalent aux "pounds" en anglais. Les dictionnaires indiquent que "pesant" signifie "poids" ("weight"). 

   Comment pouvons-nous savoir ce qui est le poids vrai d'un "pesant"? 

   Je vous remercie votre intérêt et aide.

    - gongbruyant.


----------



## Agnès E.

Hauzière me fait penser à haussière ou aussière, ainsi défini par le tlf :


> Cordage composé de 3 à 6 torons (en chanvre, fils d'acier, etc.) commis une seule fois, épais de 5 à 30 cm, long de 100 à 200 m, très résistant, servant à divers usages, notamment en marine (pour le gréement d'un navire, pour les manœuvres de force, etc.) ou dans le domaine de la pêche (pour soutenir les filets)


 
Toujours d'après le tlf (un véritable trésor, décidément, vous devriez le visiter! ), le pesant signifie le poids, sans valeur particulière. Pesant = poids.

_



Subst. masc.
[Dans certaines expr.] *Poids*. Il a gagné son pesant d'or! (VILLIERS DE L'I.-A., Contes cruels, 1883, p.79).
Au fig., fam. [En parlant d'une pers. ou d'une chose]
- Valoir son pesant d'or. Être d'une grande valeur, d'un grand intérêt. Savez-vous, cher ami, que cette petite Esther est précieuse! Le renseignement qu'elle m'a donné vaut pour moi son pesant d'or (VOGÜÉ, Morts, 1899, p.163).
- Avec souvent une valeur iron. Valoir son pesant de (+ nom de substance comestible de peu de prix). Être cocasse, amusant (d'apr. REY-CHANTR. Expr. 1979). Propos qui vaut son pesant de cacahuètes, de moutarde.

Click to expand...

_


----------



## xav

"valoir son pesant" fait référence à la sympathique coutume qui consistait à gratifier quelqu'un en le plaçant sur le plateau d'une (grande) balance et en mettant de l'autre côté la quantité suffisante de matière pour équilibrer... L'histoire ne dit pas si la livraison était comprise ou s'il fallait apporter son caddy. Cela s'est un peu perdu, mais on en rêve encore !

Evidemment, avec des cacahuètes, c'est moins bien. C'est la version moderne...

Mais ici, bien entendu, "pesant" est simplement le participe présent de "peser". "Pardessus" signifiant "outre", "en plus de".


----------



## gongbruyant

Bonjour tout le monde,

 Je suis très heureux pour avoir découvert cette page de website qui nous donne la réponse à la question au sujet du "noyale"!

    ... membres.lycos.fr/chanvreutile/historique/Historique%20du%20chanvre.htm

  Il cite le dictionnaire de Larousse, en donnant une définition qui est exactement comme vous avez deviné.

  " Noyal sur Vilaine a donné son nom à un type de toile de chanvre appelée « noyales » dont le Grand Dictionnaire Universel du XIXème siècle par Pierre Larousse, donne la définition suivante:
«Noyale ou Noyalle s.f.; (noi-ia-le ou no-ia-le). Comm. Toile àvoiles de chanvre écru, très serrée et très forte, qui se fabriquait anciennement dans plusieurs localités de la Bretagne et qui était ainsi appelée du nom d’une petite ville des environs de Rennes, Noyal sur Vilaine, où il s’en faisait beaucoup: NOYAL simple, courte, rondelette. NOYALE à quatre fils. Les NOYALES à six fils de brin étaient réservées pour les bâtiments de l’Etat ». "

   En effet, ceci signifie que l'exposant principal (en France, au 19ème siècle), a probablement fait une erreur, en corrigeant "noyale" en "royale". Très probablement, il n'avait jamais entendu parler de lui, parce que, comme cet article indique:

  « La manufacture rurale disparut à la fois victime de l’immobilisme et du progrès ... 
   ... le temps fit son oeuvre et le chanvre disparut complètement des terres et bientôt des mémoires de la majorité de nos concitoyens après avoir porté haut et loin le renom de Noyal et de l’habilité de ses tisserands. »

   Le site web concernant "Les Noyales" est très fascinant.
        membres.lycos.fr/chanvreutile/historique/presentation.htm


   Dans l'expression ci-dessus, "Toile àvoiles de chanvre écru", "Google" rend "chanvre écru" en tant que "unbleached hemp", et je pense que de wordreference.com je pourrais également obtenir un sens semblable. En anglais je pense de "plain hessian" ou "raw hessian". Je ne sais pas si c'est la même chose. [Hessian = également connu en tant que "burlap".]

    Ce mot "àvoiles" dans le Dictionnaire Larousse, est-ce que ceci se rapporte également à des voiles?

   Sur l'autre sujet de "pesants": J'estime toujours que "1 X pesant" or "200 X pesants" doit avoir eu une valeur standard, il y a environ 500 ans.  Tellement souvent il est employé ainsi: deux mille pesants de ceci, et quatre douzaines pesants  de cela, etc...
   Si je puis, je demanderai quelque chose davantage à ce sujet plus tard.

   Merci 
   Salut!

    gongbruyant.


----------



## hald

"àvoiles" à mon avis c'est simplement un espace qui manque : toile à voiles.
Pas la peine d'aller chercher midi à quatorze heures pour ce mot bizarre  

En ce qui concerne les pesants, j'ai assez souvent croisé ce terme en référence à des sommes monétaires : X pesants, sous-entendu "pesants d'or".


----------



## xav

Les dictionnaires successifs de l'Académie française ignorent cet emploi ; pour eux, le mot "pesant" n'est substantif que dans l'expression "son pesant d'or".

Ceci dit, peut-être que c'était un terme technique de marine. Chez Nicot, on trouve une référence à "un poids de douze livres pesant" (= pesant douze livres). Cela laisserait envisager un "pesant" plus ou moins normalisé autour de 5,5 kg. Would it fit ?


----------



## gongbruyant

Bonjour tout le monde,

  Je vous remercie de vos contributions promptes, et svp m'excuse pour le mon retarde entre les réponses.  
  Je recherche toujours encore plus d'informations sur des "pesants". 

  Mais si je puis me livrer une étape plus loin, il y a une autre sujet sur "poids", sur lesquels je voudrais demander le conseil.
   En ce texte, duquel j'avais posé beaucoup de questions, il y a également la matière du "poids" du navire.
   Voici la citation particulière:

   "...[ils] equiperent une nauire du pois ("pors") de six ving tonneaux".

    Il y aurait assurément une tradition nautique au sujet de la description d'un navire, (en vue de son poids, et le poids qu'il est capable de porter).

   Queest-ce que chacun pense de la signification de ce texte? Ces "120 tonneaux", se rapporte-t-il au poids du navire, ou se rapporte-t-il à la charge qui ce navire est capable de porter?  

   Vos pensées seront bonnes en valeur leur pesants.

   Merci beaucoup,
   - gongbruyant.


----------



## Agnès E.

La taille d'un bateau était estimée en fonction du nombre de tonneaux que sa cale pouvait contenir. Cette appellation est restée.
Voir ici.


----------



## xav

...donc il faut bien comprendre "port" et non "poids".


----------



## gongbruyant

Bonjour, merci de vos réponses. 

   Dans le manuscrit original, le mot "pois" est employé.  Il a été corrigé par un historien en tant que "pors". Peut-être il était sur la même voie avec l'idée de "port".

    J'essaye de trouver un équivalent anglais pour le mot "taille". Je ne l'ai pas trouvé encore. 

   Encore, au sujet du mot "pesant", voici encore plus d'exemples:

  Exemple 1. "Seize cens pesants de balles de differens calibres pour les artilleries" 
  et.
  Exemple 2. "en balles pour lesdits bastons à feu, que plomb en table et saulmon, quatre cens pesants"

   Nulle part dans le texte y a il n'importe quelle autre mesure, telle que le mot "livre", mais seulement le mot "pesant". Je me demande quand était la première fois que le mot "livre" a été employé? 
   Logiquement, cette description doit avoir donné une signification précise, puisque c'était un rapport rédigé à la cour de l'Amirauté.

  Aussi, une autre question: pourrait l'expression "que plomb en table et saulmon"  soyez traduit comme "of lead in bars and ?ingots"? Seulement une conjecture.

   Merci pour toutes vos réponses.  Je dois voler maintenant.  Voyez-vous tout plus tard.

   gongbruyant.


----------



## zonbette

Bonjour (et merci de nous faire voyager dans le temps).

La présence du verbe "équipper" me fait penser qu'il s'agissait d'un chargement et non du poids du navire qui devait être plus ou moins constant. Mais ce n'est qu'une hypothèse ...


----------



## Agnès E.

Pesant signifiant poids, se pourrait-il qu'il soit ici l'équivalent d'un tonneau d'une certaine matière, qui aurait servi d'étalon-poids ? On aurait ainsi "mesuré" la cargaison en fonction de ce tonneau étalon, qui aurait permis d'estimer la cargaison aussi bien par son poids que par son volume.

Il vaut son *pesant* d'or = il vaut autant qu'un tas d'or équivalent à son propre poids.

Pour le plomb, ils embarquaient apparemment les munitions (balles) toutes faites. Pourquoi donc auraient-ils emporté du plomb en table ou en lingots ? 
Néanmoins, un saumon = an ingot
Une table = a sheet



			
				granddictionnaire.com said:
			
		

> En fonderie, le lingot désigne un bloc de métal à refondre de petites dimensions que l'on appelle aussi _gueuse_ ou _saumon_. Lorsqu'il s'agit de fonte cette expression ne s'emploie que pour du métal de deuxième fusion. Le _saumon_ désigne plus particulièrement les gueuses de zinc, d'étain, de plomb, de cuivre, obtenues par la coulée et le refroidissement dans les lingotières métalliques.


 


			
				dictionnaire philosophique de Voltaire (!!) said:
			
		

> _Table de plomb, de cuivre :_ plaque de plomb et de cuivre d’une étendue un peu considérable.


----------



## gongbruyant

Bonjour tout le monde,

 Zonbette:  Il semble avoir été normal au 16ème siècle (mais de nos jours, je ne sais pas) se rapporter d'un navire en termes de son tonnage. Par exemple, sur ce site Web: (en anglais) il y a une bonne explication au sujet du poids et de la taille des bateaux au 16ème siècle.

 from: w w w .matthew.co.uk/history/navigation2.html 


> Specialists seem to agree that the larger ships of this period (say 80 tons and up) became increasingly homogenous....



   Ceci suggérerait qu'un bateau de 120 tonnes de poids ait été un grand bateau. Le navire dans notre texte était un navire marchand, financé par neuf hommes de la Normandie. D'autre part, ce navire dans notre texte a été fourni avec assez des dispositions pour un voyage qui était plus d'un an dans la durée. De telles dispositions ont pu peut-être avoir ajouté jusqu'à 120 tonnes.

   Cependant, il y avait également des "Great Ships" au 16ème siècle, énormes dans la taille, étaient vaisseaux de guerre. Sur le site web [w w w .kentishknock.com/greatshi.htm]  ils parlent de  



> The ... Grace Dieu ... was rebuilt in 1473 ... [a ] ship of about 600 tons.... The Regent was also about 600 tons... The Sovereign was an 800 ton ship, which ended up being rebuilt in 1510...  The Sovereign ... was built to what almost became a standard ... being of about 800 tons. ..etc.


 
   Ce que ceci montre est que les navires sont décrits en termes de tonnage.




			
				zonbette said:
			
		

> La présence du verbe "équipper" me fait penser qu'il s'agissait d'un chargement et non du poids du navire qui devait être plus ou moins constant. Mais ce n'est qu'une hypothèse ...


 
     Le texte qui j'ai donné est plus ambigu parce que je vous ai seulement donné une petite partie du texte. Avec le contexte plus grand, je pense qu'il semble plus clair qu'ils décrivent le navire. Voilà:

    "Et parce que ces trois deuant dits n'auoient bastantes facultez pour seuls mener à chef si haute entreprise, s'adjoignirent avecques honnorables hommes ... [ une liste de noms suit ] qui eux neuf à fraiz et coustements communs equiperent une nauire du pois de six ving tonneaux, peu moins, ... qui n'auoit jamais seruy qu'a faire un voyage en Hambourg, bon de corps et vesles, et des mieux équipez de tous agrests..."  

   Merci de vos pensées.  J'apprécierais également vos autres idées sur ces sujets que j'évoque.

  Gongbruyant.


----------



## gongbruyant

Agnès E. said:
			
		

> Pour le plomb, ils embarquaient apparemment les munitions (balles) toutes faites. Pourquoi donc auraient-ils emporté du plomb en table ou en lingots ?
> Néanmoins, un saumon = an ingot
> Une table = a sheet



   Merci des informations sur des lingots, des métals etc...

      En effet, le voyage était de la durée d'deux-années. Dans mon texte, dans certaines des phrases que j'ai données, souvent l'expression est ajoutée dans le texte, "pour le rechange" (mais je l'ai omis). Je pense que comme ces "rouleaux de Noyal" pour le remplacement des voiles, de même aussi le plomb, et les divers autres métaux, sont pour de divers outils de bâti et pièces de rechange, pour des buts divers.  

   Ce page Web explique aussi également comment le plombe a été employé dans la navigation en quelques ces périodes.
        w w w .matthew.co.uk/history/navigation2.html  (si vous recherchez "lead")

    Voici une autre référence aux métaux (et aux poids de tels) du manuscrit au lequel je m'étais référé:

  "En ferrailles et mintrailles pour les dites artilleries, cinq cens pesants." 

    Je présume que le mot "ferrailles" a la signification de "iron" ou "ironwork", mais ce mot "mintrailles" est également difficile pour moi. (Je pense à quelque chose comme le "scrap metal".) Ce mot est-il employé dans le Français moderne? 

   (Et nous avons toujours cette mesure nébuleuse appelée "pesants"!)

  Merci (et tout le monde) de votre intérêt. J'apprécierais vos autres perspicacités et suggestions.

  gongbruyant.


----------



## zonbette

Bonjour,

_(Quel plaisir de commencer la journée avec vous.)_

_Mintraille_  me fait penser à _mitraille_ qui est un terme familier désignant la menue monnaie en pièce. Je vais aller regarder de ce pas dans les dictionnaires.

_equiperent une nauire du pois: _
vous avez très certainement raison il s'agit du poids du navire lui-même. D'ailleurs en français moderne nous parlons souvent du "tonnage" des bateaux pour donner une idée de leur taille. _un "nauire du pois" _pourrait alors s'entendre comme "_un navire d'un poids de" . _
Je pars à la recherche de mitraille/mintraille.


----------



## zonbette

Voici ce que j'ai pu trouver. Cela vous aide-t-il? 

MITRAILLE (Page <A href="http://portail.atilf.fr/cgi-bin/getobject_?p.8:74./var/artfla/dicos/ACAD_1694/IMAGE/">74) 
MITRAILLE. s. f. coll. Toute sorte de petite marchandise de Clinqualier. 
Il se dit aussi de toute sorte de vieux morceaux de cuivre; Et pareillement de toute sorte de vieux clous & de vieux morceaux de fer, dont on charge quelquefois le canon sur des vaisseaux. _Un canon chargé de mitraille_. ​Du dictionnaire de l'Académie française de 1694


----------



## gongbruyant

Merci Zonbette, je suis sûr que vous avez découvert la réponse à ma question. 

  J'avais deviné qu'il était quelque chose faire avec le métal en raison du contexte, et du mot anglais "mint", qui, j'a supposé, est venu du latin 

   MONETALIS, MONETALIS, MONETALE: ADJ   = "of the mint".

   Et aussi, j'avais déjà recherché dans le Tresor, cherchant un mot qui commence avec la chaîne "mint", mais je n'ai trouvé rien. Je n'ai pas pensé à omettre le "n".

   Est-ce que ceci aussi une tendance en français, semblable à l'autre que vous aviez mentionnée -- omettre le "n" (de la forme latine) de la même manière le "s" est omis?

  J'ai une autre question au sujet des "vesles" des navires. Ce texte parle au sujet du cuir utilisé pour les mâts du bateau...  Je me demande,  quelle est la nature de ce "cuir"? 

  "Huit cuirs pour les poupes et pour les vergues de beaupré". 

   Peut-être cette question est une question technique, plus qu'une question linguistique. 
  J'apprécierais les suggestions que chacun pourrait donner au ce sujet.

   Salut!


 - gongbruyant.


----------



## zonbette

pas à ma connaissance. Mais d'autres personnes sauront mieux le dire que moi. Ce que je remarque en revanche c'est la disparition du "e" [mon*e*talis - _mint_, ainsi que dans notre mot men*e*strel qui en anglais fait _minstrel_ ]. Maintenant, cela pourrait être dû à une évolution dans la prononciation - favorisée par le brassage entre langue d'oil vers langue d'oc. 

Je chercherai pour vous des sites où l'on traite de l'évolution de l'anglais  et du français par rapport au latin.


----------



## zonbette

*This is what I found (an extract taken from : http://wiz.cath.vt.edu/hel/helmod/lme.html#MELexicon)*



*Anglo-Norman/Central French*

Words borrowed from Old French do not exhibit loss of *s* and replacement by circumflex (in French, the *s* before consonants lost at the end of the twelfth century): Old French *feste *(Modern French fête) > Middle English *feste* (PDE *feast*). The same process is illustrated by the PDE/Modern French doublets *forest*/forêt, *hostel*/hôtel, *beast*/bête.
At the beginning of words, in the same combination of consonants--*st*-- the *s* would also be lost, and replaced--at least in some respects--by an acute accent over the *e*. Thus the modern French/English pairs: établir/*establish* and état /(*e*)*state*
"Affricates" (the initial and final consonant sounds in "*j*u*dg*e" and "*ch*ur*ch*") were "softened" in French in the thirteenth century to the "fricative" sounds in "a*z*ure" and "*sh*out." Thus those borrowings which retain the affricate pronunciation in English were borrowed before the thirteenth century (e.g., *charge*, *chimney*, *jewel*, *just*, and *gentle*, which are all pre-thirteenth-century borrowings).
On the other hand, the pronunciations of *police* and *ravine* retain the Continental, pre-Great Vowel Shift pronunciation, indicating a late borrowing: i.e., they were not targets for that Early Modern English sound change.
Anglo-Norman phonology also differed from that of Parisian, or Central French. In Anglo-Norman, initial *ca*- was often retained, while in Central French dialects it became a fricative, as illustrated by the pairs *c*atel /*ch*atel. The English verb *catch* comes from Anglo-Norman "*c*achier," while the verb *chase* comes from Central French "*ch*acier" (pronounced in Modern French with the intial "sh" sound).
Central French avoided the initial labial consonant *w*-. The dialects of the northern and northeastern regions of France--possibly because of proximity to Flemish and Dutch--did not reject this phoneme: cf. Northern French/Central French doublets "*w*arrant"/"*g*arantir," "*w*arden"/"*g*uardian."
Central French also dropped the labial element in initial *qu*-. Thus we say "*qu*it", "*qu*arter," "*qu*ality," "*qu*estion," etc. with the [kw] phoneme while in French the same spelling combination is pronounced with [k], as in the equivalent words "*q*uitter," "*q*uartier," "*q*ualité."
Borrowed words also served as building blocks to which characteristically English word-formation principles were applied, as in *gentlewoman*, *gentleman*, (cf. _gentilhomme_), *battleaxe* (<OE *æx*).
*Latin*

The language also was importing Latin words during the Middle English period. Latin terms frequently entered the language through the process of translation. Wycliffite writings, for example, are credited with introducing over 1000 new words.
Sometimes, writers got a bit carried away, and such excessive use of Latinate vocabulary acquired the pejorative rubric, *Aureate terms*. We can see this propensity clearly in _An Ballet _["Ballad"]_of Our Lady_, by the late fifteenth-century/early sixteenth-century Scottish poet, William Dunbar:
Hale, sterne superne! Hale, in eterne,

In Godis sicht to schyne!

*Lucerne* *in* *derne*, for to discerne
("lamp in the darkness")​Be glory and grace devyne;

Hodiern, modern, sempitern,

Angelicall regyne!

Our *tern* *infern* for to *dispern*
("woe"); ("reject"); ("drive away") ​Helpe, rialest *Rosyne*!
("rose")​Continued excessive borrowing later results in a reaction known as the *Inkhorn Controversy*.


----------



## TJB

Aussière/Haussière = Hawser, ce qui serait tout à fait logique en parlant d'ancres.
Il me semble qu'ici "pesant" ne serait pas un substantif, mais plutôt le participe présent du verbe "peser", soit "weighing".


----------



## TJB

Cuir = peau de boeuf ou de vache tannée ou préparée pour être appropriée aux divers usages du bord.  Les plus souples entres ces cuirs servent à garnir certaines parties des mâts, vergues, haubans, afin de les préserver du frottement de corps étrangers.
(Bonnefoux et Paris, Dictionnaire de la marine à voile)


----------



## gongbruyant

Bonjour tout le monde,
  Merci Zonbette des informations sur des tendances d'emprunter dans les langues. J'ai passé le temps considérable regardant des divers sites web sur les sujets relatifs.

  Merci vraiment TBJ.  Je suis reconnaissant pour votre aide avec ceci. J'ai discerné que vous pouvez avoir de la connaissance du sujet des bateaux, et/ou des marines à voile! 
   Je suis heureux de découvrir qu'il y avait un mot anglais spécial pour "hauziere". 
 Il n'est pas facile de trouver des traductions en anglais pour les termes nautiques, particulièrement quand ils ont exprimé en français archaïque.

  Que pensez-vous de ce mot, "bull" (en anglais)? Je l'ai vu dans le word-reference dict.,  (après la suggestion d'Agnès au sujet de "hauzière" : "hauzière me fait penser à haussière ou aussière"): mais j'ai pensé que ce mot "bull" s'est rapporté à l'animal, le taureau: .

   wordreference dict. = 
		haussier  adj upward 
		haussière:  haussière  nf bull 

  Mais j'ai également noté sur ce page Web  lividict.org/lookup/bull.html  qu'un des définitions en anglais (dont je n'avais jamais entendu) de "bull" est ceci:

     {Bull wheel}, a wheel, or drum, on which a rope is wound for
        lifting heavy articles, as logs, the tools in well boring,
        etc.
        [1913 Webster]

      Ainsi, peut-être le wordref.com déjà l'a eu, après tous!

      Tout le monde, que pensez-vous de l'idée de commencer un nouveau fil? 
      Je voudrais continuer à parler du mot "pesants" peu davantage, mais également je voudrais parler au sujet de l'artillerie et des munitions, et même des approvisionnements alimentaires, sur ce navire. Je l'appellerai "Matériel des navires - artillerie", ou quelque chose de semblable.
      J'espère que tout le monde pourra continuer de me donner des conseils sur ces choses.  C'est une aide énorme.
       TBJ: j'espère vous pouvez continuer de visiter tels fils où je poursuis cette discussion, parce que je pense que vous êtes au courant de quelques termes nautiques.

      Merci beaucoup et salut!

       - Gongbruyant.


----------



## zonbette

Bonjour,

Je ne sais si je pourrai encore vous être utile, je ne connais malheureusement rien au monde de la mer, mais je continuerai à lire les threads que vous lancez avec grand intérêt.


----------



## TJB

I have never come across the term "bull" in the context of what appears, from the Webster's definition to be a capstan. In any case, as there are 2 cables of "hauzière", it is clear that it cannot be a bull wheel or capstan.  The WordReference dictionary does appear to have the occasional unusual entry (and to omit on occasion the more usual meanings of words).

I would certainly recommend a new thread for each new word or phrase. Not only would it make the thread less confusing, it would also comply with the forum rules.


----------

